# De visita en Torreon, Coahuila...



## Pedro (Mar 19, 2004)

Normalmente estoy en Republica Dominicana, pero vine a pasar la Navidad en Torreon. Mis Amigos locales me consiguieron una Rocky Mountain, muy ligera pero es una hardtail, no la mas recomendable para los rocosos caminos locales, y para mi vieja espalda. En el area de Villa Juarez, a travez de la vegetacion cactusuosa los locales han creado cientos de kilometros de "Single Track" con muchos "twists, turns" y repechitos "small hills in Dominican Bike lingo". 

Disfruto mucho tambien de los trillos creados por "el pichon" un residente de Lerdo, que ha creado un par de pistas en unos cerros locales, con vueltas y obstaculos como intestino. Estoy entrenando en sus pistas para el proximo "Tour del Sufrimiento" en Rep Dom, donde atravezamos la cordillera Septemtrional.

Por ultimo, un viejo amigo contra quien competia cuando vivi aqui en Torreon, ha regresado al ciclismo luego de unos 7 o 10 años de retiro. Y como le gusta a el, ha regrasado por todo lo alto con una fabulosa Intense Tracer!!! Dios mediante pronto rodaremos juntos por el area de Dinamita, despues de mas de diez años. 

Si algunos de ustedes amigos de este foro, estan por aqui cerca o estaran por esta area contactenme para introducirlos a algunos locales y llevarlos a descubrir estos trillos deserticos.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 19, 2004)

*some snaps of my trip*

Back in the DR, but with a couple of pictures for remembrance.

In the first picture, my friend Paco's gut is an unequivocal sign of his 5 year cycling retirement. He lost his left hand in a buggie accident but that did not stopped him from being a fierce XC racing competitor. His racing attitudes, and garfio earned him the title of "Terminator" while racing in the Monterrey Serial. I followed him in a couple of Races at Cola de Caballo, Chipinque and Carrizalejo. He used to race on an early 90's brushed aluminum double suspended manitou, which looked very futuristic, and no doubt also helped to inspire his terminator alias. In the background the rock hills of Dinamita, Northwest of Torreon.

In the next picture Paco is maneuvering through the curvy singletrack of Villa Juarez. Very fun singletrack with lots of action.

Last is Paco's Tracer. A very nice bike. This bike is made up of two halves, soldered all along the top tube. A bit drastic, I think but definetely "hand made"


----------

